

Show HN: 10HN – Top articles from HN served every morning and every evening - apancik
http://top10.pancik.com/

======
tswartz
I like the simple format of the articles...and without ads. Not sure how long
that will last ;)

One piece of feedback. When I'm halfway down an article and swipe left it puts
me halfway down the next article. It would be better if I was back at the top
of the next article.

------
otto_ortega
Am I the only one who thinks this will be taken down super fast?...

Displaying the content of other websites, even when it has a link to the
original post is asking for a lawsuit.

Also, now that I checked again the server seems to be down.

~~~
apancik
That is actually very interesting. I was wondering how Pocket (or any
readitlater service) could operate if that was the case. I did this mostly for
myself so didn't think about it much

~~~
arihant
Well, in case of Pocket, I am _personally hiring an agent_ to meddle with the
frontend for me. It's like hiring a guy to read newspaper articles for me.

This, on the other hand, is a public facing open website. This is like
reciting newspaper article over the radio so nobody has to buy the newspaper.

Pocket adds to my readers numbers, and locks them in. This service does the
opposite for me. So it would be harder to tolerate the missing ad views.

------
bennettfeely
"Swipe Left" is a bit unusual instruction when you are on a laptop.

------
jedberg
I've been subscribed to this for about a year:

[http://www.hndigest.com/](http://www.hndigest.com/)

It's a great way to keep up on HN.

~~~
gtani
also

[https://alpha.app.net/hackernews/](https://alpha.app.net/hackernews/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews](https://www.reddit.com/r/hackernews)

[http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/](http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/)

[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

~~~
arafalov
Are there any that will automatically push top article AND comments into
Pocket or any other offline reader. So, it could be loaded in the morning for
the discussion last night.

(I am mostly consumer, so this would help to read most popular articles with
discussions already in place. And help me not miss best discussion after the
fact).

------
imauld
Wall of text crits for over 9000.

Was there no way preserve paragraph breaks?

EDIT: Seems like they were lost for only a Bloomberg article and are present
in other articles.

------
apancik
Btw if you own an Apple device you can bookmark this to your homescreen for
app-like behaviour (i.e. no URL bar)

------
burger_moon
Once the GA script fails from ublock all the content disappears and I'm left
with just the site title.

~~~
apancik
Click and drag left on the "swipe left" label. Does that work? It's too mobile
optimized :)

~~~
puredemo
I'm fingering my monitor but nothing happens.

------
unknownknowns
Seems to have gotten HN'd; it's forever waiting for me.

~~~
otto_ortega
Yeap. I wonder how it got so fast to the first page, it only had 5 points and
no comments when I checked... How is that possible?.

